# Turkey Mounts



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm heading out in two weeks to finally (I hope) harvest my first Utah Turkey!!!

I just wanted to post up a few mounted Turkeys I did from last year. Good Luck to all that have a Tag and have fun!!!

Later,

SD


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! Good luck on you hunt.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

beautiful work jeff!

im hoping to get a few through my shop this year.


----------

